# Why Do They Leave The Buckets Up



## mattfr12

Why when lewis or other companies park thier buckets do they leave them up is thier a reason for this? drove by about 10 of them today and everyone was up in the air. when i was working for companies we never did this.


----------



## xdmp22

We always did it for security purposes....take bucket up then take the key.....

Sometimes we left tools in the buckets to...out of sight....out of mind


----------



## xdmp22

I will add.....they are harder to steal when the buckets are up.....if the bucket is down, you can drag the up a trailer or flatbed.

There is also liabilty too.....if its down and kids decide to play on them and if they fall and bust themselves then they sue........


----------



## Job Corps Tree

*Why do they leave Buckets up*

Drift Testing , if you leave it up and come it is part or all the way down you need to check to Hydrol. Check Valves


----------



## freeweight

ive alwys heard so people wouldnt play in em

so it doesnt put unwanted strain on the lines or anything??


----------



## Treetom

Not a bad way to advertise, either.


----------



## flushcut

Job Corps Tree said:


> Drift Testing , if you leave it up and come it is part or all the way down you need to check to Hydrol. Check Valves


 
You know that makes a hell of a lot os sense I never thought of that but then again I don't have a bucket, yet.


----------



## Rftreeman

I can say from experience that 99% of the time it's because there are tools in the bucket like chainsaws and such, makes it a little harder for the common crackhead to steal the tools unless they can shimmy up the boom....


----------



## jefflovstrom

It must be that these trucks are left at a 'non-secure' site over-nite, so I cannot relate. We have a yard and feel very protected. I can see if you are doing a job miles away for a few day's to get to leave it on-site. Still, why?
Jeff :smile2:


----------



## Rftreeman

jefflovstrom said:


> It must be that these trucks are left at a 'non-secure' site over-nite, so I cannot relate. We have a yard and feel very protected. I can see if you are doing a job miles away for a few day's to get to leave it on-site. Still, why?
> Jeff :smile2:


Jeff, most likely they are utility line clearance trucks and most companies these days will park the trucks at a location close to the area they are working in if there isn't utility lot near by, that's how we did it most of the time if we weren't on the secured utility lot or had a sub-station large enough for all the trucks.....it's not uncommon around here to see 5 or 6 trucks parked over night in an open area shopping center lot for a few weeks while the crews work the lines....


----------



## mattfr12

9 Lewis buckets rolled by us today at lunchtime they have been in our town for over a week.


----------



## tree MDS

mattfr12 said:


> 9 Lewis buckets rolled by us today at lunchtime they have been in our town for over a week.


 
Wow, this is some major breaking news. Please keep us informed! Riveting.

The booms are up because they don't have to worry about anyone stealing the stick saw that way, and they don't have to take it on and off all the time either.. far as I know anyway.


----------



## lone wolf

tree MDS said:


> Wow, this is some major breaking news. Please keep us informed! Riveting.
> 
> The booms are up because they don't have to worry about anyone stealing the stick saw that way, and they don't have to take it on and off all the time either.. far as I know anyway.


 
that makes the most sense.


----------



## tree MDS

lone wolf said:


> that makes the most sense.


 
I know where they usually hide the keys on the Internationals too (at least around here). If anyone is thinking of stealing one, they can PM me for the info! Lol.


----------



## mattfr12

everything they where running around here seemed to be a ford


----------



## Blakesmaster

mattfr12 said:


> everything they where running around here seemed to be a ford


 
The newer ones all seem to be Ford's around here as well but there's a few old clunker international's thrown in as well. I think there ex-Tamarack trucks for the most part.


----------

